# noobs bulk diet



## Dappa (Mar 25, 2011)

just looking for comments good or bad on my diet plan im 6ft5 86kg with about 12-15%bodyfat im 30

7.30- 50g whey 75g oats 300ml milk 1tbl spn olive oil

9.30- 100g pnt butter 2 slice of wholemeal bread, apple,banana

12.30-200g lean mince,chopped tomatoes and onion,sweet potatoe

14.30-100g nuts 1 banna

17.00-200g chicken breast,sweet potatoe,200g brocolli

i train usually from 7 til 8

PWO-50g whey,50g, 25g dextrose,300ml milk

B4 bed 4 eggs

any comments good or bad! bring it! ive got a strong chin:whistling:


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

you need to up your protein,put some meat in the 14:30 meal


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I would say that looks more like a cutting diet than a bulk , looks like it needs more calories . Good luck with it :thumb:


----------



## Dappa (Mar 25, 2011)

done the macro's 291g protein 384 carbs and 188g fat, think that works out at around 4185 cals, im gonna follow a push, pull , legs program.


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks decent, you should have Casein before bed to keep your muscles sustained ( Large glass of milk ) or even a Milk Protein Shake.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Dappa said:


> done the macro's 291g protein 384 carbs and 188g fat, think that works out at around 4185 cals, im gonna follow a push, pull , legs program.


way too much protein in there


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

chezzer said:


> way too much protein in there


wouldnt say it was WAY too much if hes 86kilo


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol this thread is brilliant.

"need more protien"

"too much protien"

Mate none of it matters. Eat your diet. If you start putting on too much weight, reduce some of the carbs or fats, depending on what you find suits you best.

4200 calories is a lot of food but the. You a big chap. Try it and see what happens over the next 4weeks.

Don't worry about casein before bed. Whey and evoo will do the same job. Or milk to be honest.

Personally I'd eat my carbs inthe morn, and fats in the evening, avoiding having both fats and carbs in the same meals. But that's me. Realistically It makes little difference to the overall scheme of things.

Good luck pal.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah the problem most peploe have is not sicking to the diet

so if you stick to it and train really hard you will grow

the key is to prepair your meals in advance

ive got a cooler to bring them work ex


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

looks ok if them macro's are correct, i wouldnt change a thing


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

and wtf is too much protein btw?


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Eating to much protien and u just end up ****ing it out and/or convertings some to carbs. ****ing it out just seems to be a waste of money


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

That looks nowhere near 4000+ cals at all.


----------



## Hydro.Zx (Oct 24, 2010)

amurphy said:


> Eating to much protien and u just end up ****ing it out and/or *convertings some to carbs*. ****ing it out just seems to be a waste of money


LOL


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

amurphy said:


> Eating to much protien and u just end up ****ing it out and/or convertings some to carbs. ****ing it out just seems to be a waste of money


Haha, protien cannot convert to carbohydrate.

The body will use protien to repair muscle, any surpluss protien will be used as energy, calories that are not burned will be stored as fat.

Nothing wrong with gaining fat on a bulk, you can shred it off after the bulk easily.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> That looks nowhere near 4000+ cals at all.


Agreed.

I eat sihte loads more and I'm doing 3800 cals.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

chezzer said:


> way too much protein in there


mate if u train u need all the protein u can get!


----------



## Dappa (Mar 25, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> That looks nowhere near 4000+ cals at all.


 its 4392 cal if you want to work it out yourself


----------

